# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Bloodwork: what should I get tested for?

## LadyPenelopeCreightonWard

Hi,

I have been losing hair at a rate of about 300 strands a day for the past month. My normal rate is a sixth to a third of that.

I would like to get bloodwork done and I understand a regular physician may not necessarily know what exactly a woman should be tested for to diagnose hair loss.

Could you please help me figure this out? I will be using Quest Diagnostics and paying for the test out of pocket as my insurance only covers preventative care.

I plan to take my test results to a women's hair loss center in the Boston area (if you have any recs, I would appreciate those too). I've already been in touch with one, and they sent me a prescription for what to test for, but I lost it and asked for it a second time. I'm afraid I lost that as well, so now I'm too embarrassed to ask for a third! :-/

Thank you so much for your help!

_More info if you have time and interest:_

At my last physical, in March, standard bloodwork was done and my thyroid was normal. I was already losing more hair than I would have liked then. My vitamin D was found to be low and I was prescribed a supplement. I didn't start to take the vitamin till about two weeks ago as I had had plenty of sun exposure over the course of the summer.

I have been on a diet since late February and have lost half a pound per week, now totalling 17 pounds. I make sure to eat fresh fruit and don't scrimp on protein and healthy fats.

I'm now 39, and I have children aged 3.5 and 4.5 and have never lost this much hair even after pregnancy.

My hair is thick and below-shoulder length, but I'm starting to see scalp on top when I never used to before.

My sister has been using Rogaine for her own hair issues and says it's working for her. She has been bleaching her hair for years and was unhappy that it wasn't gaining in length, but it's seriously damaged, so I don't think her problems are comparable to mine.

I never dye my hair.

----------


## saniaa83

There are only minor side effects with Rogaine. But some users do experience certain problems such as scalp irritation, itching, and dandruff. However, this can be treated with a good shampoo like Nizoral or Neutrogena T-Gel. There may also be an increase in hair shedding at the start of the treatment. You shouldnt panic, as this may actually be a signal that the treatment is working.

Due to the medications alcohol content, some users may develop a contact rash or irritated skin. And with excessive doses, some users may experience dizziness or a rapid heartbeat. However, with normal use these effects are uncommon.

Rogaine users with severe, refractory high blood pressure experienced some problems. One such problem was hypertrichosis, hair growth on the face or other bodily areas. This side effect appears in about 3-5 % of women who use the 2% solution, and higher among women using the 5% solution.

----------

